# 2.0t wont rev past 3000 rpm



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

When my 2.0t hits 3000 rpm the tach jumps up and down and almost stalls.I shut it off and now a CEL came on.WHats the deal?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

limp mode?


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like limp mode caused by your knock sensor seeing some engine knocking/defective sensor or wiring. Can you get your car scanned and post what the fault is?


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

I cant get it in to the dealership for 3 weeks cause they are backed up.I dont know where else I can get it scanned and I cant drive it very far.When I started it today it would rev past 3000 rpm but seemed like it has a good loss of power.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ald196 said:


> I cant get it in to the dealership for 3 weeks cause they are backed up.


lol, holy cow.

anyways, autozone or the like can scan for free. either that or buy a scanner.


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I had an issue similar to this when my intercooler hose came off.


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks.I will have to go to autozone and get it checked.I will also check the hoses.


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Had it scanned and code PO321 came up.Anyone know what that code is?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Googled it. 
Engine speed sensor


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks! I did a search but I couldnt find anything that narrowed it down.I thought it might be the coils but I just had them replaced less then 1500 miles ago.


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone replace this engine speed sensor on there 2.0t? I want to replace it myself because I cant get into the dealership for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I tried looking online but I couldnt find anything of its location. But working around the FSI motor it shouldn't be to hard to replace I think.


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally got into the dealership and they said I have a bad Turbo bypass valve.Is this the same as the diverter valve?They wont cover it under warranty so I want to replace it myself and want to oreder the correct part.They want to charge me $275 to do it.


----------



## brainsurgery (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think it's the bypass valve (same as diverter valve). It's probably engine speed sensor.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16705/P0321/000801


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info but the vw dealership says thats what the problem is and thats what they wrote the estimate for.


----------



## brainsurgery (Mar 6, 2007)

If the bypass valve was broken it should give error codes regarding to boost pressure. You can replace bypass valve but it won't change anything.

It's behind the engine. You can reach it under the car.

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86872


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

My local VW dealerships not very good and it wouldnt surprise me if they were wrong.I will have to look into it more before I do anything.Thanks for the info again.


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Brainsurgery was correct..I replaced the DV and still have the same problems.CEL hasnt came back on but still have the total loss of power/violent jerking as soon as it hits around 3500-4000 RPMS.Im gonna have to take it to another garage and see if they can figure it out.I hope they can replace the engine speed sensor because of the error code and that fixes it.


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Any Help Needed Badly.I need to get this thing fixed so I can sell it.Its doing me no good just sitting there eating up car payments!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

Replace the crank sensor. Did two this week at work on bpy 2.0t.


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks.Can you tell me where its located or the part number?


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone have info on where the crank sensor is? Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## mechanic_66 (May 24, 2002)

_total loss of power/violent jerking as soon as it hits around 3500-4000 RPMS_



I'm going to guess it's fuel........cuz it sounds like what my car did. when they pulled the codes it was low fuel pressure.
The cam follower is either ate up or scored badly;
if so you'll need a new cam, follower, high pressure fuel pump; labor etc.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## aqeel27 (Jul 7, 2010)

i seem to be having the same problem right after i installed my bSH intake, cant figure out where i went wrong =/


----------



## ma54mad (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys, been looking at this forum recently cos recently I been having the same problem.
I have an A4 DTM, couple of weeks ago it started dying out and not lettin me rev past 3000rpm when driving (was ok sitting idle and just revving). What I have got done so far;
1)New fuel filter-it was BOGGING when it was taken out, I'm gonna go to Audi for a wee rant as to why it wasn't changed at the service, NOT IMPRESSED with that.. No difference, same symptoms. Fuel lines were filthy, put some stuff to clean and no difference. 
New fuel filter actually made it worse, it wouldn't rev above 2000rpm and actually died a few times whilst driving.
2)New spark plugs and coil packs (cos I had them and hadn't been replaced at servece too-NOT IMPRESSED again by Audi) still no difference
3)Going to out in new low fuel pressure sensor and another fuel sensor (cannae remember what of the top of my head!)
4)BUT i suspect it will be a new fuel pump that will solve the situation as mentioned previously

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ma54mad (Sep 30, 2010)

omg just got the car back after 12 days of being at the garage and me suffering from withdrawl symptoms... 
The jist of it all, the WHOLE fuel line was basically rotting away so most of it has been replaced and cleaned. 
thrust sensor, 
low pressure sensor, 
fuel pump in the tank, 
fuel pump in cylinder head, 
re-programming the whole car, 
cleaning and lubricating upper cylinder area, valves, lambda sensor and EGR valve 

You can only imagine the bill after all that!!! 

Got the spark plugs changed and coil packs, spark plugs were shot so they are for the bin but coil packs are fine so will be stored for future needs!


----------



## johnval19 (Apr 21, 2011)

*2007 gli wont rev over 3500*



ald196 said:


> When my 2.0t hits 3000 rpm the tach jumps up and down and almost stalls.I shut it off and now a CEL came on.WHats the deal?


Hello I have a gli and its doing the same thing. It wont rev over 3500 rpm. I just replaced the spark plugs and the coils because it was backfiring. Now thats fixed but it wont rev. plz helpppp. :screwy:


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

ma54mad said:


> omg just got the car back after 12 days of being at the garage and me suffering from withdrawl symptoms...
> The jist of it all, the WHOLE fuel line was basically rotting away so most of it has been replaced and cleaned.
> thrust sensor,
> low pressure sensor,
> ...


WOW ... To bad we don't know which of those caused the actual problem 
I feel bad for your wallet.


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

johnval19 said:


> Hello I have a gli and its doing the same thing. It wont rev over 3500 rpm. I just replaced the spark plugs and the coils because it was backfiring. Now thats fixed but it wont rev. plz helpppp. :screwy:


Miles? Check Cam Follower ASAP regardless though


----------

